# Long 510 help



## Clayton cassels (May 2, 2018)

I have a long 510 that has been running great for years. Recently it all of a sudden died on me. Now it will crank and run for a couple minutes and then die on me again. Its acting like its running out of fuel??? Ive replaced filters. Any ideas


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If I recall correctly the Long 510 has a transfer (lift) pump that pulls from the tank and supplies the injection pump. Check that pump to be sure it is supplying fuel. Some of the 510s also had a glass bowl on a filter near the tank, and if the seal gets hard it will allow the pump to lose its prime.


----------



## Clayton cassels (May 2, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> If I recall correctly the Long 510 has a transfer (lift) pump that pulls from the tank and supplies the injection pump. Check that pump to be sure it is supplying fuel. Some of the 510s also had a glass bowl on a filter near the tank, and if the seal gets hard it will allow the pump to lose its prime.


I have replaced the seal on the glass bowl with the same results. Ive even bypassed the first filter and directed it to the 2nd filter with metal bowl.. it runs a little longer with the first one bypassed


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it runs longer with less restriction in the line, I would suspect air infiltration is causing it to lose its prime. Causes are loose fittings, old fuel hoses (they develop microscopic pores that let air in, but show no evidence of fuel leakage), partially clogged tank outlet, loose or leaky filters, failed copper washers on banjo bolts, cracked diaphragm in the lift pump, primary filter stem bolt and drain leaking, or the injection pump end plate assembly and O-ring are allowing air infiltration.


----------



## Clayton cassels (May 2, 2018)

Thank you so much. I will try and get back with you


----------

